# hello to all the motorhomes



## skipworth (Oct 17, 2008)

been motorhoming for about 15 years live in north lincolnshire


----------



## Telstar (Oct 17, 2008)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the site.  Hope you find thing of interest.  Do you wild camp?  Have you any locations to add to or update on our database?

Jon


----------



## merlin wanderer (Oct 17, 2008)

*wellcome all new users*


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 18, 2008)

hi and welcome after 15 years you must have some experience keep us posted


----------



## skipworth (Oct 18, 2008)

*thank you*



Telstar said:


> Welcome to the site.  Hope you find thing of interest.  Do you wild camp?  Have you any locations to add to or update on our database?
> 
> Jon



not done much wildcamping in last six as i have been recovering from cancer


----------



## skipworth (Oct 18, 2008)

*thank you*



merlin wanderer said:


>



thank you for welcoming me to your site


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Oct 18, 2008)

*welcome*

skipworth
Welcome to the site of the wildies,
Great crowd. some are mad hatters but it adds to the fun lots of experience on the site.Any questions feel free to ask.
Send us some pics if you can, all grist to the mill.
You have a lot more experience than we have.


Weez
Tony


----------

